# "and what an ass"



## plisplas

Hello, Solom,
I´m writing a romantic letter to my girlfriend, but I want to finish with something a bit naughty like 
"and what an ass"
(she has got a beautiful one!)
I want to write it in Hebrew bercause we met thanks to Israel (long story...). Unfortunately I can´t speakm Hebrew at all

Can anybody help me?

Thank you!


----------



## cfu507

sexy and brutal:  ואיזה תחת...


----------



## plisplas

Hi cfu507

I guess that what you have written means the whole sentence "and what an ass"

Is that too hard? (brutal?) If there is no something like a direct translation, perhaps I would prefer something like "and what a beautiful ass"

Thanks!


----------



## cfu507

and what a beautiful ass =  ואיזה תחת יפה .
You don't have to add the word beautiful (יפה). It is clear without it.
Less brutal words for תחת are:  ישבן, עכוז, אחוריים, but I wouldn't use them to compliment someone.


----------



## plisplas

Perfect!
perhaps she will look for help in this forum to translate it (I´m not gonna tell her...)
Cheers!


----------



## elroy

What about טוסיק?  Could it be used in this context?


----------



## cfu507

She doesn't speak Hebrew? Now I'm curious how you two have met...
Have fun!


----------



## cfu507

elroy said:


> What about טוסיק? Could it be used in this context?


 
I forgot this word. טוסיק is mostly for kids (I think, but not sure), like the word בולבול. 
For example: כולם לשבת על הטוסיק

Maybe טוסיק can work too (in a compliment).


----------



## elroy

cfu507 said:


> טוסיק is mostly for kids (I think, but not sure), like the word בולבול.


 I had that impression, too, but I was wondering if it could be used playfully in this context.


----------



## Tamar

I also thought of טוסיק but I'm not sure if I'd say יש לה טוסיק יפה, I would probably say תחת, although unlike cfu570 I do think ישבן might work.


----------



## cfu507

Tamar said:


> I also thought of טוסיק but I'm not sure if I'd say יש לה טוסיק יפה, I would probably say תחת, although unlike cfu570 I do think ישבן might work.


 
Why unlike? I didn't say that ישבן works in this context!

If I were a guy, I would only say תחת and  ברוך שעשני אישה ואין לי את הצרות האלו 

It's good to hear another woman's opinion about טוסיק. Thanks Tamar


----------



## Tamar

And I say ישבן could work, so we don't agree on that one...


----------



## Nunty

I don't think either ישבן or טוסיק have at all the same connotations as "ass". In the context given in the thread opener, I think תחת is best. I wouldn't say "brutal"; it's more crude than brutal, but it is definitely in the same register as "ass".

In my opinion:
ישבן buttocks, seat
טוסיק butt, bottom
תחת ass


----------



## plisplas

Reading all your answers, it seems that you all agree in that the original proposal is a good option: 
 ואיזה תחת...

so that´s what I will write. I guess that I must do it in the right part of the page?

I met her because an Israeli common friend (who we met separately in Thailand and Lao) sent me an email asking for a translation of a text in Spanish she wrote to him as a game. We met afterwards in Madrid, where we both are from

I am impressed of how well this forum works, thanks very much you all! 

 PS: in Spanish I would say  "... y vaya culo


----------



## cfu507

> I guess that I must do it in the right part of the page?


 
The reading and writing is from right to left, so the three dots should be in the left side.

Any way, nice story and good luck!


----------



## plisplas

thanks again cfu507!


----------

